# side mounting a skiff



## musky01 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 6x12 trailer and a 13 foot Momarsh Fatboy DP. Any suggestions on how to mount the skiff on the trailer. Putting it on top probably will be my last resort other than buying a smaller skiff that would fit inside. I was thinking about making brackets to put it on the side of the trailer. Any thoughts on this ????
Thanks
Bob


----------

